# perfect brisket



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

recipe for smoking the perfect brisket...
 the time required to smoke a perfect brisket allows you enough time to get drunk after putting it on & enough time to sober up before taking it off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 notice this is in the jokes section.....


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL!!!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ahem Ahem !!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 30, 2007)

We have a philosopher in our midst!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

Gee never thought of in those terms .... leave it to Gyspy!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## cheech (Aug 30, 2007)

I will have to try this out and make sure that it is enough time


----------

